# Pein and Konan (manga) 2 pages



## Hazuki (Jul 2, 2008)

For those who didn't see yet my first project 


here the link

hey look at this


and now the second:  pein an konan talk about jiraiya's death
give me your impression


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 2, 2008)

hahaha, Tobi's drowning! Save him!!! 

I love it ^^  +reps


----------



## Hitomi (Jul 2, 2008)

good work. adding Tobi was a nice touch..


----------



## Kek (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Tserge (Jul 3, 2008)

Haha Tobi.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Jul 3, 2008)

Tobi lol

nice work


----------



## Ayana (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor Tobi.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice collage of panels, and it was aptly placed together in a concise whole. Nice work, I'll be looking foward to your future panels.

Tobi was random but cute


----------



## Byakkö (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol very cute but very random


----------



## ShikaCho FanBOY (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol Tobi =D xD Its awsome! Did you cut and past the naruto pics to fit your manga? thats awsome!!!


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jul 3, 2008)

Sure tobi was funny.
It's a pity that in the manga we didn' had the chance to see Konan's reaction to Jiraya's death, good you remembered that.


----------



## clador (Jul 4, 2008)

haha tobi very nice 

i 'll wait for you're next project


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Jul 5, 2008)

I lol'd at the Tobi part, great job...


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2008)

Good work, the panels that you have used to put together this edited manga correspond with dialogue. I found Tobi drowning hilarious XD.


----------



## Axl Low (Jul 6, 2008)

Tobi drowning Lol


----------



## geist101 (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL i liked the tobi drowning bit


----------



## Yαriko (Oct 1, 2008)

is good


----------

